# Katalana



## NYEast72

Good morning - someone said to me "ΚΙΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΤΤΙΚΗ......ΘΑ TIN ΕΛΕΓΕ......'''''ΚΑΤΕΛΑΝΑ''''''

What does KATELANA mean??  I realize these are colloquial expressions - Efxaristo Polli -


----------



## zoetsa

"ΚΙ ΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΤΤΙΚΗ......ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΓΕ......'''''ΚΑΤΕΛΑΝΑ''''''*

Τόνος;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;*


----------



## NYEast72

Giasou Zoetsa - to ematha ti einai - mou ipan ap tin arxeotita kati ginekes "dinamikes",,,strong or the like.  At least that is what I was told.

What do you want to say by "Tonos"....???


----------



## zoetsa

Γεια σου ))

That's graet that you found it out, I've never heard it, but is it finally KATELANA or KATALANA?

I meant the accent ))


----------



## NYEast72

The Greek who translated it for me sometimes has "typos" in his emails but he mentions the word a number of times as KATELANA not KATALANA............he wrote the following:

ΟΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΝΟΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΚΛΗΡΟΙ ΚΑΤΑΚΤΗΤΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΤΤΙΚΗ ΤΟ 1380 ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ......ΠΟΛΟΙ  ΣΚΛΗΡΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ......ΠΟΛΥ ΣΚΛΗΡΟΙ.....ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΖΟΡΙΚΕΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ.....ΤΙΣ ΛΕΓΑΝΕ  ΠΑΛΙΑ ''''ΚΑΤΕΛΑΝΕΣ'''''Ο ΤΟΝΟΣ ΣΤΟ ...ΛΑ.......





Tonos, oh your right - haven't heard that word in a while - yes, accent........be well Zoetsa.........


----------



## zoetsa

Thank you, that was really interesting! 

What does he mean by "ΠΑΛΙΑ"? How old times???

Hardgoing women as Catalans??? I like it :-D

But you said before: from the ancient times -so it's not really clear to me yet what time comes the word from.


----------



## ireney

Ah! He must be referring to the middle ages and the Duchy of Athens and the Catalan company somehow.
I found precious few results for "Κατελάνα" since we actually use "Καταλανή" or "Kαταλάνα" to refer to a female (or a feminine noun) of Catellan origin. I haven't heard it myself but that doesn't mean it wasn't used sometime in the past.


----------



## Perseas

ireney said:


> I haven't heard it myself


Me neither.



> but that doesn't mean it wasn't used sometime in the past.


I agree with that. Actually, when I saw  in the original post this _ΚΙΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΤΤΙΚΗ......ΘΑ TIN ΕΛΕΓΕ......'''''ΚΑΤΕΛΑΝΑ''''''_, I thought of this Catalan Company and the Duchy of Athens, but I wasn't sure about their connection with the meaning of the sentence.


----------



## apmoy70

Haven't heard it either.
However the Catalan occupation of the Catalan Company is still considered as a harsh and difficult one by the monks of Mount Athos. I've read somewhere that when the famous Catalan singer Josep Tero visited  Athos back in '95 or '96, was offended by the Chief Host of a Monastery because the latter refused to receive him due to his Catalan ethnicity.  Tero asked and found out that for the monks of Athos, Catalonia is  synonymous with evil and Catalans are considered a villainous band of  thieves. It all began in 1305 when the Catalans of the Catalan Company, pillaged and plundered Athos and killed many monks. In 2003  Tero with the Catalan poet and linguist Carles Duarte made a formal  proposal to the Catalan Parliament to put to the vote a  motion of a formal apology for the Catalan conduct in the 14th century.  To show their unfeigned feelings the Catalan Parliament voted solidly  for the financial support of the restoration of a 16th century oil  storage house of a Monastery.


----------



## Acestor

Hi. Κατελάνοι is (was) actually pretty common. It appears in quite a few books and has an entry in the Kriaras dictionary (of Medieval Vulgar Greek Literature). This specific use of Κατελάνα is regional and outdated. According to this book about


----------

